# Giving up hope :(



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 23, 2012)

It been almost a month been to the vets almost every week spent about 700 in vet bills soaked her 3 times a day for about a month tried everything the doc told me to do and I can't get her shed off I'm fearing the worst


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey buddy. Other than the shedding issue, how is her overall health? Is she eating and drinking? Does it seem any better or is it worse? How do you feel about the vet you've been seeing? Do you think he knows these lizards well enough?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 23, 2012)

She is eating I haven't seen her drink yet but I think she has cause the water gets dirty after I just put new in. The vet seems to know a lot about all reptiles I'm still waiting for her blood test from last week to see if the infection went away. But her skin is just not shedding and I was told not to pick any off just rubb so I have been doing that.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 23, 2012)

That sucks! I forget what part of Boston you said you're from but there is an amazing reptile vet in South Weymouth. http://www.wildlife-education-center.com/odd-pet-ve/
I know it's probably a hike for you but it might be worth it. He really does amazing work. Don't give up hope. I know it sucks when our little buddies aren't doing so great. Just because the water is dirty don't assume she is drinking it. I have two that will only drink when they can see it being poured in. Sometimes I will use the spray bottle and squirt it directly in their mouth. It sounds silly, but now they both come to the doors of their cage and will sit there waiting for me to come over with the spray bottle! They actually love it and I'm 100% sure they are getting enough water. The sheds have been fantastic since I started being more aware of their hydration.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay will do thank u it's just been so frustrating trying so many things and nothing work. I'll try what u said and keep at it just waiting for the blood test results.


----------



## james.w (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been following your posts, but what have you been doing to try and combat the problem.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 24, 2012)

never give up hope on yur tegu she will make it dont ever think she wont make it she will


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

So...why the blood tests? Is the vet checking a white blood cell count to check on the infection?

Is your vet an experienced reptile vet?

What are you feeding the tegu? Are you adding fruit to the diet (vitamins, phytonutrients, hydration to the inside). Cod liver oil can also add essential fatty acids.

Temperature? A heat boost can help fight infection. I'd probably have the tegu on damp towels and no other substrate, soaking in diluted iodine, and applying silvadene 2-3 times a day. A good UVB or natural sunlight promotes healing, too. plus, you gotta reclean the enclosure and dump all the old substrate.

Also, if the vet is giving Baytril, perhaps the germ is not Baytril sensitive.

Just some thoughts off of the top of my head. I wish you and your tegu the best.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay so she had a infection do to a bad shed and the blood test is to check the white blood cell count. I trust this vet very much I've been soaking 3 times a day I feed her mice ground turkey kiwi strawberrys mango and star fruit I mix cod liver oil in the mix with vitamins and calcium I've tried rubbing her down every soak I've tried baby oil. Humidity stays at 85 86 I have a water bowl she can soak in its bigger than her. Cool side is usually 75 or 67 and basking spot gets to 105


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

What if you tried bumping up the basking spot to 110-115 and the warm side to no less than 78? A little boost the the immune system may help the medicine work. It sounds like you are doing some good stuff. I know someone who had a big shed issue with their tegu and they used KY instead of oil based products because KY is water soluble.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Can you post more pics of her shed problem pls?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll post pics when I get bak home And I'll try bumping heat up how would u suggest I do this?


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 24, 2012)

You can put in a higher wattage bulb or additional bulbs. I don't know if you have a screen top or not. I don't know if you can raise the basking spot so she can get closer to the basking bulb. increasing the ambient temp of the room helps, too, but is harder.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 24, 2012)

You can buy plexiglas sheets at Home Depot, Lowes etc if you have a sceen top. You will be able to cover the whole thing except for cutouts for your lights. Buy pavers at the same store in either natural stone or concrete. They are inexpensive and you can stack them to achieve a basking area temp that works. If you are using cypress or Ecoearth, or something simular, make sure the very bottom layer of the substrate is slightly damp.

I know that it doesn't sound exotic but it works for me.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll try all these things if it will help my lil girl get better thank I everyone for the support and advice I appreciate it alot


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Apr 27, 2012)

Blood test came bak her white blood cell count is normal so the infection is going away or completely gone now just getting all that dead shedd off


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like she is making some progress...good news!


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 28, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 1, 2012)

Pm sent?


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2012)

One thing I do for my tegu when he is having a tough shed (and I live in CO so the humidity here is next to none) is run the shower really low on warm and let him stay in there for at least 30 minutes sometimes an hour. I leave the drain open so it doesn't fill up but I shut the door so it gets nice and steamy. I check the temp of the water pretty often since it can fluctuate but he absolutely loves it, will lay there the whole time the water is on and it really helps him get his shed off. I usually repeat it every day to every other day until I make good progress with the shed.

Good luck!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 3, 2012)

Thank u


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 31, 2012)

I haven't been on in awhile been to bizzy tryin to correct her shedding problem and finally after too months almika is looking much better. I will post a bunch of pics starting with the first month going to last. I'm extremely happy and want to thank everyone for there insight an support thank u all


----------



## m3s4 (May 31, 2012)

What did you end up doing for her ?


----------



## got10 (May 31, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> I haven't been on in awhile been to bizzy tryin to correct her shedding problem and finally after too months almika is looking much better. I will post a bunch of pics starting with the first month going to last. I'm extremely happy and want to thank everyone for there insight an support thank u all



with the humid weather we have been having i would put her outside as much as possible.


----------

